# activities during a successful (take-home-baby) 2ww



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thought it would be useful for anyone whose DH is a bit over protective on the 2ww, (or those who are just a bit worried themselves,) to have a list of stuff people have done while waiting... i'm so bored, but he won't let me do anything, so then I don't dare do anything in case it fails and he blames me.... please if you have had a successful pregnancy what did you really do during the 2ww... and what have I missed off the list?


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

My OH has been a bit like that but has gone back to work today. It's hard balancing the I need to do something with not overdoing it. Another FF member advised that I do a bit more to keep my mind active, which I completely agree, but if it goes wrong I know how hard on myself I will be. 

I think doing stuff that you enjoy is a good idea. I have been watching DVDs and reading and a bit of dead heading in the garden. Today I am going to a pottery cafe to decorate a piggy bank and tomorrow I am having my hair cut. All approved by OH. I was a bit of a gym bunny up until starting this treatment and its hard having to stop doing that, but it wouldn't risk the gym to be honest. 

I'm sure that this poll will be really interesting. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Really interested to see the results too. 2ww for me next week - all being well!


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I have had 2 ww's (one successful, one unsuccessful) and both times I have carried on as normal - the thought of sitting around doing nothing for 2 weeks alone would drive me potty. I even cycled home from embryo transfer both time (slowly). Just like every fertility nurse or doctor I have spoken to, I believe firmly that what you do won't make any difference on the outcome. 


Now go act normal and don't think about it at all! ;-) (oh if we only could do that.... could someone knock me out for 2 weeks please?)


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Will just qualify my votes. I am on my 11 th 2ww   and have done various mixtures of above. 


I have always for my IVFs been off work, I am a teacher though. I drive,when I ticked holiday, our successful attempt we had a short city break in this country but often rested a bit in the afternoon in our room but walked quite a lot, just town walking. I iron but don't get the board out, won't Hoover, carry linen in small amounts, same with shopping and OH does 'big' shop. 


This time I am trying to be more normal. I am planning to watch some funny DVDs as well. 


  For a positive outcome. I am having my acupuncture too. Good luck


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

I just got my BFP, for the very first time, on my 5th ICSI. 

The first few times I was extra careful during the 2WW, didn't dare lift much, didn't dare do any kind of activity. After so many failures, I simply decided to keep on living. This time, during my 2WW, I kept riding my bicycle, kept playing golf. And now I've finally got a BFP. In the end, it's all down to luck. Just lying in bed isn't going to improve your chances.


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

My Dr just old me to carry on as usual, I was worried as I have a very heavy 8 month old and was worried about lifting him. She said not to worry and lift him whenever I wanted. I also went to America on my first 2ww with DS. I think if it wasn't IVF you would carry on as normal as you wouldn't know. Following the 2ww I carried on running as sitting around is not or me.


----------

